# Strange AKAI flatscreen problem...



## Midori

Hello,

Just yesterday, I was having problems turning on my AKAI flatscreen-- whenever I tried to power it up, the screen would remain black, but the power indicator kept blinking red (usually shines green when it's on, or stays red without blinking if in standby). When I unplug it, the light remains blinking, and when I tried replugging it into the wall, same thing. TV came from a relative who had it for a year, while I've kept it for another two years. I was thinking it might be the inverter since my display isn't showing any picture, but if anyone else has other input, that is greatly appreciated :smile:

Sidenote: I've tried contacting AKAI's customer service but there seems to be no way to get immediate help (as in talking to an actual person)...


----------



## KevinRDK

Midori said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just yesterday, I was having problems turning on my AKAI flatscreen-- whenever I tried to power it up, the screen would remain black, but the power indicator kept blinking red (usually shines green when it's on, or stays red without blinking if in standby). When I unplug it, the light remains blinking, and when I tried replugging it into the wall, same thing. TV came from a relative who had it for a year, while I've kept it for another two years. I was thinking it might be the inverter since my display isn't showing any picture, but if anyone else has other input, that is greatly appreciated :smile:
> 
> Sidenote: I've tried contacting AKAI's customer service but there seems to be no way to get immediate help (as in talking to an actual person)...


I think I may have a solution to your problem as just about a month ago I fixed the very same TV with a similar problem. Your problem may lie in the small panel on the back of the TV. Remove the panel and look at the trigger, the trigger on these TV's are of extremely bad quality. In order for the screen of the TV to be turned on this trigger must go all the way back into it's frame and mount there. So try gently maneuvering the trigger backwards and see how it mounts. Then place the panel back over the TV. If this does not work simply try taping the trigger to the mount. Either one of these solutions should work.

The problem I fixed was the TV kept shutting off every few mintues. The trigger was just loose and I re-mounted it. The same applies for your problem as I'd imagine the trigger is loose on your TV. 

Hope this helps,
Kev


----------



## J E Bradley

Hi Kevin, I have an akai TV with the same problem. Where is the panel on the back you speak of? Is it near the power switch?


----------

